# Fantail with a weird fin....



## kakoratcheese (Feb 20, 2013)

Lately my fantail hasn't been acting his usual energetic self and this morning I saw that he has a bump on one side right before his back fin. The side with the bump isn't moving as much as the other. 

Bad side...















Good side...















I am currently treating them for ich with salt but he was acting this way before I put it in.
Is there anything I can do to help little mustachio?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

